# Experimental Music Thread



## high|hgih (Mar 15, 2014)

Who else here is a fan of everything experimental?? 

When I make music in my un-spacious room tangled full of cords, arms, legs, and hallucinogenic drugs, something experimental is what always comes out (Even subtracting the drugs, wait who am I kidding? I've only made music on drugs I think).
ANYWAYS, experimental is a very broad term. So post anything that is different and unique. 

Post music on here, and I'll definitely listen to it. I just want to make some sort of collective of very different music on here. Why not? We might find some awesome bands. 

My buddy showed me this the other day, and it has to be one of the most... It makes me want to destroy everything and get drunk.. But it also makes me want to walk through an art gallery and appreciate things in complete silence: 

[video=youtube;MKp30C3MwVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKp30C3MwVk[/video]


----------



## charface (Mar 15, 2014)

I started listening to what you posted but ole lady is sleeping.
Ill listen though.
It was haunting.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FAKhafsFslE

Screaming headless torsos.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 15, 2014)

I think I'm just gonna keep that video on until I go to bed, this is funkin awesome

Igorrr is nuts in general, that song was the first song I heard by him but it's just amazing. At first it's like classical opera(if that's what you'd call it) and it sounds really pretty, and then it gets twisted into some sort of whacked out classical opera skinny puppy insanity that is actually very precisely put together and sounds amazing.


----------



## charface (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice.
Yeah it was a little baroque, operatic
jazz thing so far lol
Im excited about this I love outside the box music.

The guitar player from the torsos is a bad ass. He plays microtonal scales and does what he feels.
Ive shown it to some people only to realise they think he sux.
Im like he is sucking on purpose.
Its to hard to suck consistantly and never
hit a bad note.

Anyway.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 15, 2014)

This is probably my favorite band of all time
[video=youtube;nyEA-4UjlOU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyEA-4UjlOU[/video]

This band has so much to do with my life that it's ridiculous. So many of my memories affiliate with listening to them for some reason, so many of my memories were made when this band was playing, they were one of the first bands that I really, really got into.. Every single album that they have is very different. A couple here and there sound similar to each other, but for the most part, every single album has a different personality and they're all beautiful if you listen. This is off of one of their oldest albums, most of the oldest ones are noisy and just absolutely ridiculous sounding. I can only listen to some of them if I am under the influence heavily. But then they make sense of course! I guess if I listened hard enough.. I just leave their oldest albums to drugs, except this one. It has melodies at least xD
Point is, other people need to recognize this about them. I only know a couple of people. I know tons exist though because internet


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah exactly! haha 
He does a very good job, they sure know how to play live. I love the shit he's doing with his mouth lol how could you even think of that kind of gibberish and make it sound so proper?


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;rjvF36gzLF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjvF36gzLF8[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 17, 2014)

Tangerine dream....  
It's been awhile! Beautiful music they make!

Let's attempt to keep this alive!
[video=youtube;e7zyF2QJ1BA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7zyF2QJ1BA[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 20, 2014)

i know of a lot i consider experimental that i've heard over the years... i could very easily keep this thread alive, but its gonna seem like i'm hogging it so for the sake of others, i'm gonna keep it all to one post for now, hope you don't mind?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zl5vpy__dQ
^ bohren and der club of gore - sunset mission

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySBZf23oqAg
^ash ra tempel - s/t 1971 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyORieDhpkg
^ the kilimanjaro darkjazz ensemble - here be dragons

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO26rixNo3M
^ the mt. fuji doomjazz corp. - succubus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bb6yvlkT9M
^ ulver - blood inside

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peCO8A1npJI
^ tangerine dream - phaedra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9y0tJ5LkUA
^ tim leary and ash ra temple - seven up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwNtxFH6IjU
^ sun ra - space is the place

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVCkmIwRrc0
^ brian eno - another green world

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaWnzNlMqTY
^ frank zappa - were only in it for the money

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-pjcqjeTeI
^ gong - you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd3Ch53PxBs
^ burial - rival dealer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTp6d7Bw79A
^ twin peaks OST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyKNUj-AjgA
^ NIN - ghosts


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't mind at all! 
The fact that Ulver is on there is awesome! I don't really meet anyone who likes him. Did you hear his collaboration with sun 0)))?
A lot of that I haven't heard of, it'll go well with some herbage once I get off work tonight most definitely. Gonna start with tangerine dream though, I don't think I've pulled anything of theirs out in 3 years or so.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2014)

I've been getting into this Zach Hill guy. He was part of Death Grips, Hella, Wavves, some other bands.. Interesting things he's done..
[video=youtube;PYPtOqZRsmk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYPtOqZRsmk[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 20, 2014)

havent heard of him outside of death grips.

speaking of SunnO))) have you heard their collab with Boris? it's one of my faves.
[video=youtube;rhFLgJq1efU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhFLgJq1efU[/video]


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2014)

Ah yes!! Boris is the shizznitz. They came here a few weeks ago and I missed it. I'll regret this until my brain decays. Mmmm Haven't listened to alter in awhile either 
Hella and wavves are pretty cool. Hella is a math rock band and wavves is like an indie pop rock band. I really like the math rock thing because it shows me that I'm a dumbass when it comes to playing the guitar and progresses me haha. 
Here's hella
[video=youtube;-OAa9GlcKSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OAa9GlcKSo[/video]

By the way thanks for bringing burial to the surface. I have an album but forgot about it, fucking awesome. I need to get more.

I have to spread rep before giving you anymore. We have very similar musical taste.


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 20, 2014)

Also listen to this. Pallbearer opened for boris and they are.. Just phenomenal. 
More stoner metal than experimental but it seems to be sort of a hard line to draw these days haha
[video=youtube;DBJfHuyGpsI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBJfHuyGpsI[/video]
God dammit, why did I miss that show. I literally just forgot. HOW?? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Fuck!


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 21, 2014)

never could get into hella. wavves took me a while to get used to, for the longest time the only song i liked by them was "beach goth". for the longest time i thought wavves was just jay reatard worship, and then he died and his band members joined wavves, so... bummer! i listen to "king of the beach" sometimes when the mood is right. haven't listened to their latest album yet.

i don't have time to post youtube links, but here are some albums that are coming to me right now....

boris - pink, heavy rocks, flood, the thing which solomon overlooked
sleep - holy mountain, dopesmoker
OM - advaitic songs
earth - phase 3: thrones and dominions, hibernaculum, extra-capsular extraction 
sunnO))) - monoliths & dimensions, black one, white1, white2
runhild gammelsaeter - amplicon
khlyst - chaos is my name
cult of luna - vertikal
meshuggah - i, catch thirtythree, koloss
melvins + lustmord - pigs of the roman empire
puscifer - v is for viagra the remixes, conditions of my parole
tool - salival
a perfect circle - the thirteenth step 
radiohead - kid a 
worlds end girlfriend - the lie lay land
tricky - maxinquaye, false idols
burial - untrue
hallucinogen - in dub
can - monster movie, tago mago, ege bamyasi, future days
amon duul ii - yeti
tom waits - bone machine, rain dogs
muddy waters - electric mud


----------



## high|hgih (Mar 21, 2014)

I actually have most of those haha there's a few I'll have to listen to. I really like attention please from Boris as well. They played all of flood to close during the show they had here which I think is fuckin awesome.
Anon duul Ii, sleep, om, meshugga AND can?!?! Fucking awesome dude.

Sorry for the typos lol benzos and phone typing does not mix well


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 22, 2014)

high|hgih said:


> I actually have most of those haha there's a few I'll have to listen to. I really like attention please from Boris as well. They played all of flood to close during the show they had here which I think is fuckin awesome.
> Anon duul Ii, sleep, om, meshugga AND can?!?! Fucking awesome dude.
> 
> Sorry for the typos lol benzos and phone typing does not mix well


i haven't listened to boris a lot lately, they release so much new material/remixes its hard to keep up. they tried doing electro dance music and it totally turned me off, but i've been liking their collabs with merzbow lately. check out the song "jane", wata shreds on that one. she put out a song herself called "angel" that's pretty good as well.


----------



## Thee Wizard (Jun 14, 2014)

Been jamming this album a lot lately


----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## L4lucid (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello everyone, nice topic right here
I'm also part of some really experimental part of electronic music
some of the stuff I like :


----------



## Thee Wizard (Jun 25, 2014)

Just wanna keep the AC vibe going..


----------



## Thee Wizard (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## ovo (Oct 15, 2015)




----------

